# Support Needed



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok, my dear GSD friends. Have the opportunity to add this boy to the pack via Craigslist. Never done that before and I'm a little leary. Rescued from a neighbor being evicted, good with other dogs, kids, ignores cats. Doesn't want an adoption fee, just a good home. Boy is not neutered and I have male neutered dogs. Would be neutered right away however. Am I asking for trouble? What should I look for? We lost our male GSD a few years ago, and we've been wanting another one ever since. Feedback anyone?


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im not an expert but in my experience with taking in small dogs from CL posts that broke my heart I always went and saw the dog first before I commited to him in my heart (easier said then done) but I went with another dog and my daughter to gage how he would mesh in my household. Of course you would need to get a vet check up asap to rule out anything funky going on. He is so gorgeous.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

And wanted to add to be sure and keep the dogs seperate until they settled a bit. Im sure someone else will have more info of value to add


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i say give it a shot. He sounds like he's a good example of what we all like GSDs to be; good with other dogs, kids, and could care less about the cats. Go for it. All else fails there are tons of other people that would be happy to take him home if things dont work out with you guys.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would take your dog to meet him and see how they get along. He is very handsome!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh, how could you resist? I say give him a chance, like jgk2383 says, keep them separated, see how he does. If he's not a good fit for your family at least you can be the one to prepare him for his forever family. Such a beauty


----------

